# Red PL1 and EDP Other in Throttlestop



## SpeedingEchoes (Nov 1, 2022)

My CPU seems to be power throttling itself while gaming without having to reach high temperatures. PL1 and EDP Other light up red in the limit tab while it throttles and EDP Other lights up yellow at idle. I set the long power limits to 4095 so it can't be because of that. Does it have anything to do with the PP0 power limit?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 1, 2022)

Your MMIO PL1 power limit is set to 45W and your computer is power limit throttling right at 45W. Try checking the MMIO Lock box to see if you can get beyond the 45W MMIO power limit.



SpeedingEchoes said:


> I set the long power limits to 4095


Why? The MSR PL1 and PL2 power limits are locked to 70W. That is what the little lock icon on the left side means. Did you lock the MSR power limits or are the MSR power limits already locked after you boot up? If they are already locked by the BIOS, check the Disable Controls box in the Power Limits Control section. No point in trying to change these power limits to 4095 if they are already locked. 

With MMIO locked, reboot and see if you can go higher than 45W long term without any power limit throttling. Some laptops use an embedded controller (EC) to enforce Intel's 45W TDP limit. If MSR PL1 and PL2 are set to 70W and MMIO is locked and you are still throttling at 45W then you are out of luck.


----------



## SpeedingEchoes (Nov 1, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your MMIO PL1 power limit is set to 45W and your computer is power limit throttling right at 45W. Try checking the MMIO Lock box to see if you can get beyond the 45W MMIO power limit.
> 
> 
> Why? The MSR PL1 and PL2 power limits are locked to 70W. That is what the little lock icon on the left side means. Did you lock the MSR power limits or are the MSR power limits already locked after you boot up? If they are already locked by the BIOS, check the Disable Controls box in the Power Limits Control section. No point in trying to change these power limits to 4095 if they are already locked.
> ...


 

I had locked them myself by accident. I locked MMIO and rebooted my laptop. The CPU seems to be able to draw enough power now when I have the OMEN Dynamic Power mode enabled in the OMEN Gaming Hub but then it reaches very high temps on some cores. Seems like I will have to reduce the CPU speed since I have already done a repaste.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 2, 2022)

SpeedingEchoes said:


> I have already done a repaste.


What paste did you use? Some pastes quickly pump out and give terrible long term results when they are applied direct die to laptop CPUs.


----------



## SpeedingEchoes (Nov 4, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> What paste did you use? Some pastes quickly pump out and give terrible long term results when they are applied direct die to laptop CPUs.


Noctua NT-H2


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 5, 2022)

SpeedingEchoes said:


> Noctua NT-H2


When properly applied, most users have good success with that paste when used in their laptops. Did you spread a thin layer or did you apply a pea sized blob? For Intel desktop CPUs that use an integrated heat spreader, the pea sized blob works well. When applying direct die to a laptop CPU, I would try spreading a thin layer.



SpeedingEchoes said:


> very high temps on some cores


If there is a large difference in temperatures from core to core when all of the cores are equally loaded with something like Cinebench or the TS Bench test, I would look at the thermal paste again. I would also look at the heatsink to make sure it is flat. It can take a few tries before you get good results when applying paste.

The 9750H has a 45W TDP rating and most manufacturers used heatsinks that were good enough for 45W but are not good enough if you unlock the power limits and try to run these CPUs at 60W or 70W. The best paste in the world is not going to solve an inadequate heatsink problem. You might have to reduce your power limits back to 45W or 50W for PL1. Whatever your cooling can manage without overheating. Most laptop CPUs can run reliably at over 90°C so no need to get too worried about the CPU temperature. The CPU will automatically thermal throttle and slow down if it ever needs to.


----------



## SpeedingEchoes (Nov 9, 2022)

Alright, I will try it with a thin layer, since some cores started reaching 100 degress celsius while playing Overwatch. Will update if it I still have issues then.


----------



## gQx (Nov 10, 2022)

SpeedingEchoes said:


> Alright, I will try it with a thin layer, since some cores started reaching 100 degress celsius while playing Overwatch. Will update if it I still have issues then.


same cpu same heat problem here  I used arctic mx-4 first 1 or 2 day was fine then started to see temp throttle again.(Pump out effect unclewebb is talking about I guess) Today I bought cooler master gel maker since ppl say it is resistant to pump out effect. and since gpu never exceeds 65 celsius with arctic I'll use that for gpu when I get home tomorrow and for cpu I'll try coolermaster(it has a mouth piece for spreading a thin layer) If you want I'll post result here but I guess we gotta wait a week or so to be sure it wont go bad.


----------



## gQx (Nov 11, 2022)

I applied the coolmaster mastergel maker and max temp was 89 in tsbench and gaming benchmark (assassin's creed odyssey) I guess I didnt do a good job with gpu since it was 70 now. I'm adding logfile but benchmark timings are messed up  I disabled hpet and all intel services background last week, and I'm using Intelligent standby list cleaner guess timings are wrong because of that. Gaming is so smooth with these by the way. I'll check temps and report in the next days to see if it is going up again.
Edit : I might have applied too much since arctic's first temps were 81 or something. I'll roll with this for now why this is bold? ​


----------



## SpeedingEchoes (Nov 13, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> When properly applied, most users have good success with that paste when used in their laptops. Did you spread a thin layer or did you apply a pea sized blob? For Intel desktop CPUs that use an integrated heat spreader, the pea sized blob works well. When applying direct die to a laptop CPU, I would try spreading a thin layer.
> 
> 
> If there is a large difference in temperatures from core to core when all of the cores are equally loaded with something like Cinebench or the TS Bench test, I would look at the thermal paste again. I would also look at the heatsink to make sure it is flat. It can take a few tries before you get good results when applying paste.
> ...


Alright, I spread a thin layer and my laptop seems to perform a bit better, for example it doesn't power throttle that much. Yet while playing Overwatch 2 some cores still reached 99 degrees celsius while the temps on other cores were around 85 degrees. I don't know if I am just bad at applying thermal paste or my Omen Laptop just isn't good with temps. Also EDP Other is still yellow under the ring tab. Should I just underclock the cpu? I don't want to ruin my laptop.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 14, 2022)

SpeedingEchoes said:


> Should I just underclock the cpu?


Why?



SpeedingEchoes said:


> I don't want to ruin my laptop.


Intel CPUs do a great job of managing themselves. No need to worry. 

You can only judge a temperature difference between the cores when all of the cores are equally loaded, running the same task. Run the TS Bench test or run Cinebench. Do not play a game when testing this. Games do not equally load the cores so some significant difference in temperature from one core to the next might be completely normal. 

Does your laptop run smoothly? Most laptops with 9750H CPUs run hot. It is what it is. You can use ThrottleStop to slow your CPU down if you really want to or need to. Intel rates their CPUs to run reliably at up to a peak core temperature of 100°C. There is probably no reason to slow your CPU down. It will slow down automatically if it ever gets this hot. Your screenshot shows that PROCHOT is set conservatively to 97°C so it is extra safe.


----------



## gQx (Nov 14, 2022)

SpeedingEchoes said:


> Alright, I spread a thin layer and my laptop seems to perform a bit better, for example it doesn't power throttle that much. Yet while playing Overwatch 2 some cores still reached 99 degrees celsius while the temps on other cores were around 85 degrees. I don't know if I am just bad at applying thermal paste or my Omen Laptop just isn't good with temps. Also EDP Other is still yellow under the ring tab. Should I just underclock the cpu? I don't want to ruin my laptop.


what paste did you use? I'm using core=-121.1, cache=-60.5, with undervolting and after 2.5 half day since applying "coolermaster mastergel maker" temps are still fine. 85 max with tsbench and with assassin's creed odyssey which is a cpu heavy game(adding log file). And I tried rocket league which is so responsive to undervolting than other my games and didn't make a problem. I can download and try valorant if you like. you are using a flat solid surface right? on bed or on your lap airvents closes which can make temps go up unlimited till hit throttle  And they should categorize this thermal pastes for desktop/laptop since desk cpu s are not getting that hot usually, this paste didnt go bad so far like arctic did.
edit: I should mention I carefully bent heatsink to make it parallel to the cpu surface before applying paste and temp differences are lower than before maybe paste helped that too I can't be sure


----------



## gQx (Nov 18, 2022)

one week since applying paste and max cpu temp was 84 with tsbench and game benchmark


----------

